# Any chance we can see a port of the Nexus S ICS with HTC Sense?



## tehpwn4ger (Dec 24, 2011)

I know it's a weird request, but I personally miss HTC sense on my desire. Just curious if anyone has any plans or would be interested in porting the rom over to fascinate/mesmerize for us.

More info is here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1502895

I'd love to see this happen!


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

First off nothing works... Why would you want to port a broken ROM over? That being said Ports from the nexus s are very easy, so easy even eyno could do it. I don't plan on it but if someone wants to I can point them in the right direction. Just pm me.

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## tehpwn4ger (Dec 24, 2011)

I didn't mean right away, because as you said nothing works right now. I'm sure that the gnex people will keep working on it until it's a bit further along, or at least I hope they will at least. Though, with you saying you'd help point in the right direction, I'll be PMing you


----------

